# Can severe high functioning childlike autistic adults raise children?



## Childrenareawesome (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi  can I please have some helpful answers please? My autism is slightly more severe than Aspergers  you might not notice by how well I type but believe me I am autistic. I love the idea of gentle discipline and I don't believe in any form of physical punishment. I ADORE CHILDREN but I litually have no road sense and I sometimes punch myself in temper  I've never hit anyone else only myself  I LOVE CARTOONS  and I've been quite depressed lately after reading some cruel spanking stories on the internet  I only read them because I'm trying to find why these parents are so heartless and cruel and mean. If I had a child I would tell them a bedtime story every night. I would never spank them no matter what. I would buy them lots of toys. I would hug and kiss them and spoil them with love. I would teach them to use there imaginations and I would teach them to do acrobatics and I would encourage any hobby they have (within reason). And as punishment I would make them listen to it's a small world Disney song for 5 minutes with headphones on while they must do a handstand against a wall while listening to it's a small world  and I would love them unconditionally and they could talk to me about anything and everything. I would play with them and forgive anything they done wrong. I love kids but I am autistic and I've never even had a girlfriend before  I'm 25 years old.


----------



## kathymuggle (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, you need a girlfriend first :grin:

Some women would be willing to raise a child with an autistic parent and some would not. 

In the meantime - do you volunteer with kids? It may be something to consider. There are lots of ways to be involved in the life of children, meaningful ways, without being a biological parent (for the record: I am not saying you should not become a biological parents - just saying this is something you can do now).

Namaste - you sound very cool.

You could consider posting on the special needs board.


----------

